# any deals in galway this weekend



## indebtedgal (3 Jun 2010)

i'm looking for a dirt cheap weekend away. any hope of finding a 2 bb and  1 d deal for €99 anywhere.. or failing that a dirt cheap room only rate. 3 star place is fine.. preferably salthill or connemara


----------



## fizzelina (3 Jun 2010)

It's a bank holiday weekend so less chance of a cheaper price perhaps. You could always ring few hotels in salthill area and ask them the best they can do. If they still have rooms free then they may offer a good price.


----------



## foxylady (3 Jun 2010)

indebtedgal said:


> i'm looking for a dirt cheap weekend away. any hope of finding a 2 bb and 1 d deal for €99 anywhere.. or failing that a dirt cheap room only rate. 3 star place is fine.. preferably salthill or connemara


 
Hotels.com has flannerys for 86 euro per night from sat to monday . I think its room only but a good deal none the less
www.hotels.com


----------



## Hillsalt (3 Jun 2010)

As you can tell from my username, I am from Salthill. Rooms might be scarce in Salthill for the June bank holiday weekend because there are three big events on...


1/ International Powerboat racing is on for a week [broken link removed]

2/ Havana Festival in the city centre [broken link removed]

3/ Salthill National Five A Sides soccer competion. Last year there were 144 teams. [broken link removed]


----------



## oldtimer (3 Jun 2010)

[broken link removed] have a 3 star hotel in Connemara available 2 BB and 1 evening meal for €99 pp.


----------



## johndoe64 (3 Jun 2010)

try [broken link removed] have seen a few deals on there (no connection just seen it advertised on facebook recently.)


----------



## Sandals (4 Jun 2010)

got email last nite carlton hotel offering june sale on BB 50% off, need to book room today though, didnt look into further as no time. Enjoy Galway....


----------

